# bent axle?



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

Has anyone else had a problem w/ a bent axle? I put a new set of rims on my car and new tires. I kept taking the car back to the tire shop and they said that my axel was bent...what the hell ..... I dont remember hiting anything real hard.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

1 word... warranty
it's a powertrain component and, should be covered.

i think that's how u spell it anyways


----------

